

OrderedMap in golang - cevaris
https://github.com/cevaris/ordered_map

======
cevaris
OrderedMap is a Python port of OrderedDict implemented in golang. Fist
library/project in go. Feedback welcomed. Settled for the iffy `interface{}`
to handle Golang's generics quirks. Makes me uncomfortable with, being that a
value of any `type` can be passed in. But yeah, WIP.

